# Post Pics for Your Stream Trout



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

itchn2fish said:


> I was also concerned when I picked the fish up, but the taxi was so proud, I didn't want to bust his balls, but it bothered me for some time, & now I'm bothered again. That is why I replaced the words "brown trout" with "stream trout" in my post, hoping to get some constructive criticism of htis mount.
> & thanks Razzo.


I would be curious to see the original pics of it. Not the most realistic mount I have ever seen.... normally wouldn't say anything, but since you asked.


----------



## Razzo (Feb 17, 2005)

samsteel said:


> here's a recent nice little 20 inch native


Nice little brown


----------



## rascal trophy fishing (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the nice story too Dave. I'd be very curious to hear where and what this last pic.of a trout was taken. Dandy colors; esp. the red spots near tail upward, unique as I've ever seen. Big too. I'd mount that baby.


----------



## Razzo (Feb 17, 2005)

Quack Wacker said:


> Never mind I found it, the orginal poster just spelled it wrong.
> 
> 
> Yo-Zuri Snap Bean


LOL, I didn't even notice it was spelled wrong. Anywho, that's it. I recall it comes in two sizes (get the bigger size


----------

